# Winter Camping for Scouts



## trclements

I am an assistant scout master and we try to take our 12-13 year old scouts out every month for an over-nighter. I am looking for some suggestions on camping locations that are accessible during the winter months. Most of the designated campgrounds are closed now and we have had trouble the last couple years finding camping locations during the winter. It doesn't have to be a designated campground. Just something within about an hour of Salt Lake and accessible without 4 wheel drive. We will be making a trip up to Strawberry or Pineview in February for ice fishing but I need some more suggestions.

Trevor


----------



## royta

Are you looking to build snowcaves or only to tent camp?


----------



## OKEE

Antelope Inland. Now is the best time to go. No bugs.


----------



## trclements

royta said:


> Are you looking to build snowcaves or only to tent camp?


Tent camping for the most part, but I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Ifish

OKEE said:


> Antelope Inland. Now is the best time to go. No bugs.


Ditto. Lots of wildlife, easy access, no bugs!


----------



## Gumbo

Head up the nearest canyon when the snow is deep and pull into any campground. I've never had anyone say a thing even though the campgrounds are "closed". Oh, and check every kid's equipment before you go. You want to train them how to have an enjoyable outing regardless of the conditions, not to suffer through it and learn to hate scouting.


----------



## GaryFish

When I was the scoutmaster, we did several different winter camps. 
Antelope Island - camp there and then on Saturday, stop and take your scouts through Airplane museum at Hill AFB - (Counts as a requirement for Citizenship in Nation merit badge)
Five Mile Pass - primitive camping out there - and on Saturday do a five mile hike on the Pony Express Trail (couple it with some service - picking up garbage along the way, and the boys can earn their Historic Trails patch, and the 5 mile hike counts towards 1st Class Requirements
Lone Rock -Just a fun, reasonably close primitive camping - lots of room to run, and several GREAT geocaches out there so they boys can complete the geocaching merit badge
Fort Buenaventura in Ogden - in the city, but good geocaches there too. Hook up with Dad's in your troop and coordinate with the Park, and you can do some muzzle loader shooting
Diamond Fork - We camped at the campgrounds there and had a great time. Stay away from the hot pots with scouts though, unless you want to deal with naked people.
Camp Tracy - We used to go there in December and rent a cabin. They also had a sledding hill with lights we used. 
Jordanelle - We camped one time at the Mayflower side of Jordanelle, and pretty much just camped on the boat ramp. Colder than heck, but boys had fun playing in the snow.

My suggestion as well - no matter where you go - plan something to do that works towards requirements for something - geocaching is everywhere, and the boys really enjoy it. And you can do some really fun things. My favorite is the Antelope Island/Air & Space Museum option. Close. Fun. and who doesn't love a bunch of warfighters?


----------



## Huge29

White Rock in the West Desert, more than an hour away, but warmer than higher elevations. Bountiful Pond with designated camping spots, free for scouts and really close. Just camped there on Friday, a little loud with Legacy Hwy so close, but not bad.


----------



## twinkielk15

My brothers and I have an annual winter camp up Israel Canyon. West Desert, Five Mile Pass, and Diamond Fork are all great, too. If you want a longer drive there are some killer sites down around Delta.


----------



## Afishnado

OKEE said:


> Antelope Inland. Now is the best time to go. No bugs.


Ditto on that again. Tons of wildlife for them to enjoy, and some nice hikes. Just take lots of firewood with you.


----------



## dadams41

Jordenale is a great location too. You can drive your car right up to it. There are also a lot of places up american fork canyon I went to when I was younger.


----------



## digginfreek

I know it is beyond your 1 hr range, but when I was in scouts we would tent and snow cave at the UDOT plow sheds up Logan Canyon (Klondike Derby). There is a hill next to the sheds that gets nice drifts - good for caving. We have done tents (on the snow) at the same location. Park at the sheds, walk 1-200 yds.


----------

